# Probleme fichier mis sur clé usb devient illisible



## akdmks (1 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un petit probleme.
J'ai pris un film sur sur le pc d'un ami en le copiant sur ma clé USB.
Il marchait chez lui mais arrivé chez moi, mon iMac n'arrivait pas a le lire completement, le film plante a 60%.
J'ai donc fait un petit test, je prend un film Ok sur mon iMac et je le mets sur la clé et je le transfere sur mon iBook. Meme probleme, crash de lecture a environ 80%.
Dans le meme délire, j'ai aussi des problemes de format de sous titres, ils sont ok sur mon iMac en fichier texte, je le mets sur la clé, et je l'envoie sur l'iBook, le fichier devient illisible avec que des symboles bizarres.

J'utilise VLC sur les 2 macs.
OS : 10.4.8

Merci a tous
Jo


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2006)

regarde les sujets sur formatage de clef en cas d'&#233;changes PC-Mac


----------



## akdmks (1 Décembre 2006)

Euh ...
Je parle d'un échange iMac/iBook dans la 2eme partie de mon sujet.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2006)

tu &#233;cris  que ce fichier vient d'un *PC* , puis  fut mis sur ta clef ( qui elle fut *branch&#233;e sur le PC*) , puis  branch&#233;e sur ton ( tes) *Mac* 
CQFD


----------



## akdmks (1 Décembre 2006)

OK 
Je cite 

"J'ai donc fait un petit test, je prend un film Ok sur mon iMac et je le mets sur la clé et je le transfere sur mon iBook. Meme probleme, crash de lecture a environ 80%."

Je parle donc bien d'un film OK sur mon iMac, que j'envoie sur mon iBook". CQFDPD


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2006)

le probleme vient  de l'&#233;tape d'avant  ( PC)
du formatage de ta clef

edit 
pour hyper appuyer 
dans toutes les manips de transfert PC - Mac  ou Mac - Mac  dont tu parles il y a un &#233;l&#233;ment commun 
la clef
Le souci est sans doute l&#224;
( peut etre aussi dans les fichiers , mais ca c'est autre chose)


----------

